# Two cylinder, Double acting, Horizontal Steam engine



## Brian Rupnow

No, Not even I am that fast. Come on, I just started designing this thing on Thursday. However, since I designed it in 3D cad, I can put a virtual motor on it in 3D cad and watch it run. You will notice that the far side valve isn't running---thats because I'm not 100% sure of the valve timing, so I haven't "hooked it up yet" in the cad model.--sure is fun to watch it run though! Somebody let me know if they can open and view this video clip alright, please.---Brian 

View attachment assy of parts.avi


----------



## chuck foster

video works perfect brian ;D

chuck


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Thanks chuck. Isn't that just the neatest thing ever. Its so ironic---I was the guy who was so incredibly anti computer, up untill I was about 50 years old. Then time and circumstance dictated that I had to learn how to use computers, or else get a job as a greeter at the WalMart. Now at 62, I can't imagine how I ever lived without them.


----------



## CrewCab

That's pretty cool Brian ........... makes me think I do need to learn 3D CAD  .......... another job to add to the list :

CC


----------



## wareagle

Brian, this engine is going to be cool! Can't wait to see the final pictures and a video of the model in action!


Crew Cab, 3D CAD is a great tool! But fair warning, it can be a bear to get your arms around, but once you do it opens up all sorts of possibilities. I found that I struggled with the 3D stuff for quite a while, then one day it just clicked and I was off and running. All that to say stick with it and be patient. It'll come to you!


----------



## SandyC

;D ;D

Hi Brian and Guys,

Video is working fine here, a bit short but can run it several times.....great things these 3D systems.

You mentioned not being 100% sure of the second cylinder valve timing....well, just think of it as 2 separate single cylinder engines...... concentrate on the first cylinder and adjust the eccentric, angle relative to that cylinder crank, such that the appropriate inlet port is just about to open with the piston at either TDC or BDC... take note of the advance angle and whether the eccentric leads the crank or lags the crank for any given direction of rotation..... for INSIDE admission I think you will find it LAGS.

Having sorted the first cylinder out then put the second cylinder on TDC or BDC, whichever you used on the first cylinder, and set the eccentric for that cylinder at the same angle relative to it's own crank.

SORTED.   

Keep up the great work and WELL done with that crankshaft.

Hope this is some help.

Best regards.

Sandy.   ;D


----------



## Maryak

Brian,

Great design and great video
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Attached extract of a course I ran for steam endorsements and certificates may ??? help you sort out your eccentric positions.

Regards
Bob
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




View attachment Valve.ppt


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Maryak--Thank you very much--I will go through that timing sequence today and try to comprehend it.---Brian


----------

